# New to cichild. Anyone know what fish is this?



## annelovefish (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi there

is there anyone can help me to identify what fish is this? 
oranged and very big eye

i brought this last week from fish store, was sold as orange peacock cichild. but when i come home i did some research on it and it doesnt seems like orange peacock compare to those photo i see on web. Esp with the big eye. was thought it has big black eye looks cute. but when i look into details, the black on the eye doesnt seem to be natural, and few black spot on body as well. is it normal?

sorry for the poor pic, if needed will get a better camera with better focus, while it not stay still.

thanks for the help

cheers


WP_001561 by annelovefish, on Flickr


WP_001559 by annelovefish, on Flickr


WP_001566 by annelovefish, on Flickr


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like a typical "strawberry" or "dragonsblood " peacock. It is a man made hybrid very common in the hobby. Their color can range from almost white to orange or pink and all shades dark or light of these colors. Just depends. This batch looks to be on the orange shade so the store probably just labeled them as orange peacock. Use caution, they can sometimes become very aggressive. Of course all fish are different and maybe this one wont be, but keep an eye in it.


----------



## annelovefish (Aug 1, 2013)

hi testeve

its great to heard from you.
So you think the black spots and black patch on eye may just the the cross breed hybrid, instead the black spot disease? 
so maybe i just over worse its a disease, and i currently put him to hospital tank with my attacked fungi going blue peacock. so you think my fish is normal with black dots and not infected and can free back to big tank? and later can it breed with my blue peacock? o, how do i know is my "'maybe dragon blood" boy or gal? thanks heels


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly I have never encountered black spot disease before. But doing a little research it appears it looks like ich but black instead of white. The article I read stated the black spots will move around (they are actually worms). So keep an eye on the spots and see if they are moving and also see if more start to appear. Are the spots tiny like grains of salt? We the raised up off the scales? Otherwise it is very common for cichlids that are stressed out to show some black spots or markings. Lastly, it is possible that this fish has some lineage from a blotched species which would also explain the black spots. Anytime you deal with hybrids you are bound to come across fish with unusual markings, spots, body shapes, colors and lots of other traits.

One more question about the eye. Is it bulging out of the head? One eye or both eyes?


----------



## annelovefish (Aug 1, 2013)

hi there

i am not good to explain in words. hope these pics helps tell the stories.
no, I havn't see him spread out scale yet.
not sure is the black dot on or inside scale or body. ( not experienced with fishy)
so it still looks like dragon blood? ( this one just brought last Saturday)
the eye doesn't seem to popping out unreasonable.just black with kind of dots or film inside.
what do you guy think?
ok, will keep an eye on dots does it move around or get more.

this badly endured (attacked by "blue dolphin or jahani" brought same shop last saturday - while that shop sold me as electric blue hip- attacking many fish in my tank while i slept took over the barrel in main tank, one fish was dead with fungi when i see her,

this blue is saved, treating him/her with primafix and malefic), seems the fuffy fungi goes away, now just scale-less skin. and he start eating and swimming around, is it a good sign? 
But he has a white dot on right(face me) eye centre, does it matter? and seems like the focus point (central black circle inside eye) is different size.

and as i put the dragon blood in breeding tank inside this hospital tank, the blue fish seems always want to contact or talk to orange fish. swim around the breeding tank and looking at him. does he just want to say hello or want to attack him? was thinking if the orange fish ain't that serious (if is disease) then i let him out of breeding tank.

and if so with disease, will orange spread to blue?

sorry for all the question.
As im "NEWBIE", and too worried about my fishes.

1000000000000000 X THANKS.


IMG_8823 by annelovefish, on Flickr


IMG_8821 by annelovefish, on Flickr


IMG_8812 by annelovefish, on Flickr


IMG_8829 by annelovefish, on Flickr


IMG_8827 by annelovefish, on Flickr


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

These are much better pics! Now I can see what you are talking about. Still looks like a Dragonsblood or strawberry peacock to me.

But I am a little concerned about the black spots and black on the eyes now that I can see them in the picture. Might just be stress or natural coloring. But keep a close eye on them and see if the move or change in numbers less or more. You may also want to post these new pics in the illness section of this forum and see if someone can give you better info for this, I have never experienced black spot disease in over 30 years of fishkeeping.

Swimming and eating is a good sign! Fish will generally heal up nicely as long as they are given the chance in a stress free environment. I have had fish get almost all their fins eaten off and still recover.

Good luck


----------



## annelovefish (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi there

Thanks a lot.
My blue didn't make it, when I came home to9 he dead sinking at bottom, and turn white.
Don't understand, what pretty good this morning, still swimming and keep trying to contact the trap orange.but he didn't eat this morning, but when came home ded white. Did I do something wrong? How not upside done floating? Soooooo sad now, was so worried about them the whole week didn't had much sleep myself


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

annelovefish said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> My blue didn't make it, when I came home to9 he dead sinking at bottom, and turn white.
> Don't understand, what pretty good this morning, still swimming and keep trying to contact the trap orange.but he didn't eat this morning, but when came home ded white. Did I do something wrong? How not upside done floating? Soooooo sad now, was so worried about them the whole week didn't had much sleep myself


Hard to say exactly what happened. Stress is the #1 killer of tropical fish. Fish have a natural immune system that can fight off a lot of different infections and diseases, but when they get stressed out their immune system is compromised and they can become sick really quick. Poor water conditions are major factor in causing stress. Not sure what your water parameters are/were. Getting picked on by other tankmates can be stressful. Not having a place to hide, inadequate diet, etc... You stated that the hole on the side of the blue fish was from being picked on? Are you positive? Usually fish that get bullied have their fins shredded, which I didn't see on the blue fish? I have had fish get holes like that, but they were caused by some sort of internal bug or parasite, and without knowing the cause it is hard to know what medication to use to treat it.

Did you have this fish in a quaratine tank? Was this tank cycled?

If you are new to keeping fish, I would suggest asking a lot of questions and do a lot of research. Find out what type of fish you want to keep adn then research and put together a tank and setup that will be suitable for these types of fish. So many people buy the tank first and then go buy fish that won't be happy in the setup they have. The more planning you and research you do on the front end, the more successful you will be.

I have been keeping fish for over 30 years and I still learn things every day. And one thing I have learned over all these years. No matter what, you will still lose some fish, and you may never really know why. 

Don't let it stop you. Fish keeping is a great hobby


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

What are your water parameters?

Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH

How long has your tank been up and running?


----------

